# Steckverbindung kaputt :(



## Metare (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Gestern beim Einpacken ist mir meine Steckverbindung kaputt gegangen. Sie stecke ziemlich fest ineinander, also hab ich die Methode mit den Knien angewendet, die Verbindung hat sich auch gelöst aber in die falsche Richtung. So das jetzt der Pin der vorher im Griffteil stecke nun im Oberenteil ist. Der Pin hatte unten vermutlich heißkleber dran der abgebrochen war.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, hatte jemand sowas schon mal ? 

TL Basti


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

zunächst mal den Zapfen raus bekommen
Ins Handteil gucke, was da noch drinn steckt.
Ne Markierung auf den Zapfen, wie weit der ins Handteil muss. (so wie das auf den Bild aussieht recht weit) oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Zapfen nicht witer beschädigen, wird noch gebraucht:q


----------



## Metare (23. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

also als ich die rute zusammen gesteckt hatte waren noch ca 2cm zapfen zu sehen.
also er muss weit rein

Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich den zapfen nicht rauskriege :-/ 
evt ein Lösungsvorschlag ?


----------



## zuma (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Moin Metare

Mach Folgendes:

1. Zapfen mit Epoxy wieder im Handteil einkleben und warten bis dieser auch ausgehärtet ist.
2. Handteil unterhalb der Zapfenverbindung dick mit Klebeband umwickeln, damit Du guten Halt am Blank hast.
3. Spitzenteil oberhalb der Zapfenverbindung ebenfalls dick mit Klebeband umwickeln.
4. Da Du nun den Blank bestens halten kannst, mittels Drehbewegung die festsitzende Steckverbindung lösen.

Wünsche gutes Gelingen und grüsse bestens
Kurt


----------



## zandernase (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Servus,
nur mal so ein Gedanke:
kannst die Rute auch mal (falls vorhanden) in ne große Kühltruhe legen und hoffen das sich da der Zapfen und der Blank unterschiedlich zusammenziehen. Dann geht er vielleicht wieder raus... 
falls Du das versuchst gib mal bescheid obs geklappt hat, würd mich echt interesieren..

Gruß ZN


----------



## Metare (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Hi,

danke für die Tipps!
gibt es da einen bestimmten epoxykleber oder sind alle marken gängig ? Von Uhu hab ich einen epoxyharz kleber gefunden ist das sowas?

@zandernase
das muss ich mal ausprobieren danke, haben leider nur einen wo die Rute aufrecht rein passt, aber ob dann die Tür noch zu geht ist fraglich, ich probier es vorher mit einem stock  danke!


----------



## Metare (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

nachtrag im handteil steckt noch alter kleber der aber nicht mehr stört weil er weiter nach hinten gerutscht ist, meint ihr das ist schlimm?


gruß


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

ween der Kram locker ist, schieb es nach hinten raus.
Uhu 300 endfest sollte gut gehen.
Mach Dir Markierungen auf den Zapfen vor dem Kleben, wie weit das Ding rein muss.

Der Tipp mit umwickeln ist gut, nur sieh zu, dass der zapfen raus ist bevor du neu klebst, nicht dass da was schief geht und du hast ihn eingeklebt.
Und  prüfe vor dem Kleben die Rutenenden auf Risse etc.
Gruß A.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Ich würde erstmal versuchen den Zapfen zu entfrenen. Warm machen und mit sanfter Gewalt entfernen (zur Not ne Zange am Zapfen, wird ja eh eingeklebt, da machen ein paar Kratzer nix). Anschließend wie empfohlen mit Epoxy einkleben. Vorher aber markieren wie tief er rein muss und bei Möglichkeit die Aufnahme reinigen oder sogar leicht anrauhen.


----------



## T2sCorp (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Besser ist es wenn du den Kleber rausbekommst, sonst klappert es eventuell, wenn er sich löst. Zum Thema mit der Gefriertruhe..... Materialdehnung durch Temperatur ist schon mal nicht verkehrt. Nur zieht sich der Blank durch Kälte zusammen und das bringt mal gar nichts.

Wie du am besten vorgehst:
1. Versuch den Kleber zu entfernen.
2. Klebe die beiden Teile mit zwei Komponenten Kleber zusammen. Der Endfest von Uhu ist gut. 4min 2K Kleber würde ich nicht nehmen, da er nicht gut hält. Lass die Verbindung min. 12 Stunden aushärten.
3. Erwärme den Blankteil, der den Zapfen nicht freigibt mit einem Föhn und versuche die Teile durch eine Drehbewegung zu trennen.
4. Reinige deine Steckverbindungen regelmäßig


Hoffe geholfen zu haben


Alex


----------



## MAST_PROD (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Serwus,
hab meine Rute auch geschrottet allerdings war beim Kofferraum schließen das Oberteil der Steckrute dazwischen.  Blöd gelaufen.

Mein Problem ist das ich das abgebrochene Teil nicht mehr habe. Griffstück ist komplett und funktionsfähig nur das obere Steckteil ist um 5 cm kürzer.

Bekommt das ein Rutenbauer hin oder muss ich ein neues Steckteil holen?

Handelt sich um eine Shimano Force Master AX 240H.

Gruß


----------



## T2sCorp (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal versuchen den Zapfen zu entfrenen. Warm machen und mit sanfter Gewalt entfernen (zur Not ne Zange am Zapfen, wird ja eh eingeklebt, da machen ein paar Kratzer nix). Anschließend wie empfohlen mit Epoxy einkleben. Vorher aber markieren wie tief er rein muss und bei Möglichkeit die Aufnahme reinigen oder sogar leicht anrauhen.



Bitte nimm keine Zange, du übst zu viel Kraft auf eine Stelle aus und wirst den Zapfen unter Umständen zerstören. Anrauen würde ich ihn ebenfalls nicht, da du es mit Sicherheit nicht schaffst überall gleich viel Material abzutragen und der perfekte Sitz dadurch schaden nimmt. 

TL Alex


----------



## T2sCorp (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Serwus,
> hab meine Rute auch geschrottet allerdings war beim Kofferraum schließen das Oberteil der Steckrute dazwischen.  Blöd gelaufen.
> 
> Mein Problem ist das ich das abgebrochene Teil nicht mehr habe. Griffstück ist komplett und funktionsfähig nur das obere Steckteil ist um 5 cm kürzer.
> ...



http://www.theowsky.solitip.de/

Der macht an Fliegenruten neue Tips. Wende dich an ihn zur Reparatur. Er hat Erfahrung mit sowas.

TL Alex


----------



## MAST_PROD (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Macht der nur Fliegenruten? Meine ist eigentlich eine Spinnrute!
Trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



T2sCorp schrieb:


> Bitte nimm keine Zange, du übst zu viel Kraft auf eine Stelle aus und wirst den Zapfen unter Umständen zerstören. Anrauen würde ich ihn ebenfalls nicht, da du es mit Sicherheit nicht schaffst überall gleich viel Material abzutragen und der perfekte Sitz dadurch schaden nimmt.
> 
> TL Alex



Na Gefühl sollte man haben .... und das passende Werkzeug...

Zum anrauhen, es macht durchaus Sinn und wir reden vom anrauhen - nicht abschleifen - des Aufnahmebereichs (die benutze Zapfenverbindung bleicbt davon unberührt).
Stellt kein Problem dar und bietet den Vorteil das eventuel vorhandene Klebereste aus der Aufnahme verschwinden und eine wesentlich bessere Haftung gegeben ist. Die paar µm fallen nicht ins Gewicht und werden durch den Epoxy locker ausgeglichen.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt ob hier manch einer schon jemals handwerklich was gemacht hat....


----------



## T2sCorp (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na Gefühl sollte man haben .... und das passende Werkzeug...
> 
> Zum anrauhen, es macht durchaus Sinn und wir reden vom anrauhen - nicht abschleifen - des Aufnahmebereichs (die benutze Zapfenverbindung bleicbt davon unberührt).
> Stellt kein Problem dar und bietet den Vorteil das eventuel vorhandene Klebereste aus der Aufnahme verschwinden und eine wesentlich bessere Haftung gegeben ist. Die paar µm fallen nicht ins Gewicht und werden durch den Epoxy locker ausgeglichen.
> ...



Hab überlesen, dass du die Seite meinst, die mit Epoxy verklebt wird. Da kann man natürlich anrauen, aber bei der Steckverbindung würde ich es eben nicht machen. 
Zur Zange würde ich trotzdem weiterhin abraten.

@MAST_PROD

Der macht das auch für Spinnruten. Musst halt schaun, ob es preislich Sinn macht. 

TL Alex


----------



## MAST_PROD (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Lohnt sich nicht wirklich.!!! Die Rute an sich hat nur 60gekostet.

Kann man Shimano Ersatzteile bzw. nur die Steckteile einzeln bestellen.?


----------



## Kami (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

lol so ein Zufall. Ich habe vor zwei oder drei Jahren mal meine Force Master geschrottet, allerdings gebrochen. So viel ist die Rute ja nicht wert, daher erschien es mir damals etwas unverhältnismäßig für ich glaube 50 oder 60€ beim Händler von Shimano ein neues Oberteil zu bestellen.. Habe es dann für 40€ beim Rutenbauer reparieren lassen.. war zwar auch teuer, aber im Vergleich zum Neupreis von damals noch 80€ ging es noch einigermaßen..


----------



## MAST_PROD (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Wie hast du deine Rute geschrottet?


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Eventuell kann man echt mit der Temperatur was regeln ... das ganze Ende erwärmen und dann nur den Zapfen für kurze Zeit in Eiswasser halten und Hau Ruck!
Dann den Zapfen leicht anrauhen und mit Epoxy wieder unten reinkleben, aber wie bereits erwähnt: vorher den Blank auf Haarrisse prüfen, solltest du welche finden musst du eventuell ein paar Zierwicklungen anbringen


----------



## Kami (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Rute geschrottet?



Ich war auf einem Boot und hatte einen recht schweren Gummifisch dran. Die Rolle war beim Werfen noch zu (der Klassiker) und das Gewicht des Gufis hat die Rute extrem schnell nach unten und auf die Reeling gerissen, was der Rute dann nicht so sehr gefallen hat. 

Aber im Auto habe ich mir auch schon eine Fliegenrute zerbrochen, war zum Glück meine erste und nur von Balzer. War aber immerhin ein guter Grund, um mir eine gescheite zu kaufen.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Zange ganz schlecht,übt Druck auf den Zapfen aus und wird ihn ruinieren. Versuche es mit Seil, am Zapfen festmachen, wie man Geflochtene Schnur bei den Karpfenanglern wickelt und zwar so dass die Schnur auf beiden Seiten des Zapfens anliegt und eine Schlaufe bildet, die man irgendwo einhängen und dann am Blank ziehen kann. Das Seil muss so gewickelt sein, dass es sich nach dem Prinziep des chinesischen Ringes, bei Zug immer fester zuzieht. Den Blank nun, etwas weiter vom Zapfen weg, mehrfach mit kochendem Wasser übergießen, so daß der Zapfen nicht übergossen wird. Dan zügig den Zapfen mit Kältespray besprühen und am Blank ziehen. das Ganze geht am Besten zu zweit. Erhitzen mit einem Haushaltsföhn bringt vermutlich nicht genung, ein Industrieföhn wird dir die Lackierung und vermutlich sogar den Blank ruinieren. 

2. Möglichkeit
Wenn du den Zapfen wieder in seinen Stitz einklebst, kannst du Diesen, nachdem er 48 Stunden ausgehärtet ist, auch mit kochendem Wasser übergießen und das Gegenstück mit Kältespray behandeln und die Rute mit zwei Leuten auseinander ziehen. Dabei hat Jeder eine Hand auf einem Rutenteil und zwar so, dass mit einer Hand geschoben und mit der Anderen gezogen wird. Also die eine Hand an ein Blankteil, die Hand des Partners ebenfalls an dieses Blankteil, mit dem andern Blankteil dann das gleiche. Einer Zieht mit einer Hand, der Ander schiebt mit einer Hand, das Gleiche mit den beiden andern Händen der Partner, so dass Kraft auf beide Teile ausgeübt wird, die auseinanderstrebt.
Hört sich kompliziert an, aber wer " Lasso " ( Flyline ) werfen kann, der kann das auch.


----------



## dreampike (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Hi, 
ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, die Steckverbindung meiner Fliegenrute schien unlösbar. Alles probiert, was einschlägig helfen soll, incl. Kältespray etc. Hat nichts genutzt, ich hatte nun statt einer dreiteiligen eine zweiteilige Rute. War auch kein wirklich großes Problem, ich konnte ja weiterhin damit fischen. Was ich denn auch tat und siehe da, nach einigen Tagen Fischens (und Drillens ), ich hatte mein Problem schon fast vergessen,  ließ sich die Verbindung ohne weitere Hilfsmittel oder Tricks einfach auseinanderziehen. Also, mein Tipp: Zapfen im  Oberteil stecken lassen, in das Handteil einkleben und wenn alles schön hart und trocken ist, fleissig fischen gehen. Irgendwann geht das Oberteil dann schon raus. An den Zapfen würde ich auch auf gar keinen Fall mit der Zange gehen, damit ruinierst Du ihn mit Sicherheit. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Das Zauberwort heißt Schonbacken ... aber wenn jemand so eine Frage stellt habt ihr sicher Recht, besser nicht mit der Zange dran (ich mach es jedoch jederzeit :q).


----------



## Metare (27. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Hui ganz schön viele Tipps werde es die tage ausprobieren, wenn es die Zeit zu lässt. Werde es dann berichten  

Danke!!!!!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt Schonbacken ... aber wenn jemand so eine Frage stellt habt ihr sicher Recht, besser nicht mit der Zange dran (ich mach es jedoch jederzeit :q).



A....Backen hat Jeder, Schonbacken nicht:c


----------



## Metare (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Wuuuuh heute das oberteil in den gefrierschrank gestellt, knappe 30 min und siehe da, es lies sich wunderbar lösen, hatte vorher aber kochendes wasser über den blank gegossen , aber nicht über den zapfen. 

Jetzt nur noch den zapfen rein kleben und dann , falls mal wieder zeit ist ab an die Lenne ne lecker Forelle fangen 

Vielen dank für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## Metare (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



daci7 schrieb:


> ... vorher den Blank auf Haarrisse prüfen, solltest du welche finden musst du eventuell ein paar Zierwicklungen anbringen



ich hab einen kleinen haarriss  gefunden#d

was sind diese zierwicklungen?


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Wo haste denn den Riss gefunden? 
Im Zapfen oder im Blank?

Wenn im Blank - entweder zu einem professionellen Rutenbauer gehen, oder (wenn du dir das zutraust): Lack runter, Haarriss mit Epoxydkleber einpinseln, so dass sich dieser da reinzieht, glattschmirgeln, mit nem vernünftigen Wickelgarn aus dem Rutenbausektor die Stelle großzügig einwickeln (hier kannste dann deine Verzierung einbringen  ) und wieder drüberlackieren.

So hab ich schon ein paar Ruten gerettet - ist aber kein Allheilmittel. Dazu können bestimmt noch andere Leute was schreiben.


----------



## Metare (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Also der haarriss befindet sich am Unterteil. Dierekt wo die steckverbindung beginnt und die wicklung zu sehen ist. Er ist meiner Meinung nach nur im Lack über der Bindung. 
Jetzt hab ich schon überlegt ob ich dort den lack vorsichtig abschleife um dann neuen drauf zu machen, aber ich habe gelesen, dass man höchst wahrscheinlich die bindung beschädigt. 

Desweiteren stellt sich mir die frage ob ein haarriss im Lack schlimm ist ?


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Metare schrieb:


> Also der haarriss befindet sich am blank des unterteils. Dierekt wo die steckverbindung beginnt und die wicklung zu sehen ist. Er ist meiner Meinung nach nur im Lack über der Bindung.
> Jetzt hab ich schon überlegt ob ich dort den lack vorsichtig abschleife um dann neuen drauf zu machen, aber ich habe gelesen, dass man höchst wahrscheinlich die bindung beschädigt.
> 
> Desweiteren stellt sich mir die frage ob ein haarriss im Lack schlimm ist ?



Falls der wirklich nur im Lack ist, kannst du tief durchatmen und entspannen - ist nicht schlimm. Vorsichtig neuen Klarlack auf die Stelle auftragen und fertig. Ich würde nicht das Risiko eingehen und wegen einem Haarriss im Lack diesen über einer Wicklung zu entfernen, denn dann solltest du die Wicklung auch neu anbringen.


----------



## Metare (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Hui schwein gehabt  danke 

geht auch der Klarlack zum Fliegenbinden?


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Der Haarriß kommt ja nicht von Ungefähr, es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass bei der ganzen " Murkserei " also dem Lösen des Zapfens mittels Kraft - und Kälte - Einwirkung, soviel Druck auf den Blank einegwirkt hat, dass Dieser einen Riss bekam.Eher vermute ich, dass der Riss schon im Blank war und deshalb der Zapfen sich gelöst hatte und im Oberteil stecken blieb. Wenn ich Alles richtig verstanden habe, ist der Zapfen normalerweise im Handteil verklebt gewesen und hat sich gelöst und ist im Spitzenteil steckengeblieben. Du hast nun den Zapfen aus den Spitzenteil gezogen und im Handteil eingeklebt mit Zweikomponentenkleber, dabei hast du einen Haariss im Lack der Zapfenwicklung entdeckt?
Durch das Verkleben des Zapfens ist der Haariss somit mit Kleber geschlossen und stabilisiert. Das könnte ausreichend sein. Um jedoch jedes Risiko zu vermeiden, empfehle ich, die alte Wicklung vorsichtig herunter zu schneiden und eine Neue an zu bringen und mit Zweikomponenten - Rutenlack neu zu lackieren. Eine Lackierung mit UHU Endfest 300, hält zwar auch, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, weil sie mit der Zeit garstig vergilbt und nicht mehr schön aussieht und irgendwie immer pappig bleibt. Sollte ich die Ausführungen fehlinterpretiert haben und der Hariss ist in dem Teil, in den sich der Zapfen setzt, wenn man die Rute zusammensteckt, hilft nur eine Verstärkung mit einem Ring( kleine Hülse ) , den man auf den Blank klebt. Eine Carbonhülse ist zu dick, das sieht nichts aus. Ich behelfe mich in solchen Fällen mit einer Hülse, die man aus einem Aluröhrchen dreht. Sie muss nichteinmal dick sein 1mm Wandstärke ist vollkommen ausreichend. Nimmt man 0,5mm Wandstärke, muss man die Hülse aber noch mit Bindeseide überwickeln und lackieren.


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

rischtisch
Der Zapfen hat u.U. nen Konus, das muss nicht viel sein bei dem dünnen Stöcker und du hast das "dicke" Ende , was im Handteil steckte, durch das etwas dünnere Ende des Handteils gezogen ( wie auch immer) , davon kann ganz einfach der Haarriss sein) 
Gruß A.


----------



## Metare (28. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Alles richtig verstanden habe, ist der Zapfen normalerweise im Handteil verklebt gewesen und hat sich gelöst und ist im Spitzenteil steckengeblieben.
> 
> Jap das ist Richtig
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *

Da die Wicklung ja noch drum ist, wirst du den Riss nicht erkennen können.
Wenn du den Zapfen einklebst, stelle oder hänge die Rute so auf, dass Er nach oben steht. Der Epoxikleber hat die Eigenschaft recht lange  zu fließen, auch wenn man meint er habe schon angezogen, bewegt er sich noch.
Damit der Saft nicht auf den Zapfen läuft, die Rute so stellen, dass dies nicht passieren kann. Auch beim Lackieren der Wicklung mit Epoxilack, muss die Rute so lange drehen, bis der Lack wirklich angezogen hat, sonst gibt es hässliche Nasen.


----------



## zandernase (29. August 2012)

*AW: Steckverbindung kaputt *



Metare schrieb:


> Wuuuuh heute das oberteil in den gefrierschrank gestellt, knappe 30 min und siehe da, es lies sich wunderbar lösen, hatte vorher aber kochendes wasser über den blank gegossen , aber nicht über den zapfen.
> 
> Jetzt nur noch den zapfen rein kleben und dann , falls mal wieder zeit ist ab an die Lenne ne lecker Forelle fangen
> 
> Vielen dank für die ganzen Tipps!


 

Freut mich das es geklappt hat... schön zu hören das mein Gedankengang "mit Eisschrank und so" funktioniert hat...

Gruß ZN


----------

